# White Wii U Deluxe



## jebug29 (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, so we all watched the Wii U announcement. There's going to be a White Basic Version and a Black Deluxe Version. First of all, I think making two versions of a console (other than colors) is stupid to begin with, but eh.

What really stinks about it is that you can't choose what color you want the Basic or Deluxe to be. Maybe someone wants a black basic one or a white deluxe one. Heck, I want a white deluxe one. I don't like the black. I seriously can't stand how Nintendo did this, especially because the Wii U is an awesome console.

Anyways, does anyone think Nintendo might make different colors of different versions? And what's your opinion about the different versions and color choices?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't watch any of it.

But my opinion is; Having multiple colors to begin with is stupid, but it's a marketing thingy. People who have the black console will pay more for it just for the fact it's black. 

I'm very interested in the fact Nintendo is doing this though, shows that they're finally stepping up to plate and using the same moves the other consoles use.


----------



## jebug29 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, the thing is that the deluxe version comes with more. It has 32GBs of storage, it comes with Nintendoland, it comes with a gamepad and console stand, and for every digital purchase you make, you get points for counting towards other downloads.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2012)

So obviously it's the better choice.

But your argument is that there shouldn't be just a black wii u in the deluxe?
I don't really think it matters. It's the same console, the color shouldn't matter in the end.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 13, 2012)

Argh, I hope I can get the Deluxe. Money is a problem, I will probably have to wait for a price drop (although I doubt that the Deluxe will still be available by then)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Argh, I hope I can get the Deluxe. Money is a problem, I will probably have to wait for a price drop (although I doubt that the Deluxe will still be available by then)



It's Nintendo. I bet there will be a version even better than the deluxe not even half a year later.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Sep 13, 2012)

Personally I would like a white delux wii u.  I mean I couldn't stand the gamepad being black and I would look at the console quite often.  I could just get the standard white because it's prettier  but then I would miss out on the better option.  Colors are very important to me!!! (maybe its a girl thing?)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2012)

It's an opinion. =p

I would suggest just painting it or something but I have a feeling a bunch of people would forget how to breathe after reading it.
It's just a console case anyway. My Wii doesn't even have a case, I took it apart ages ago. If I end up getting the Wii U, I'll probably do the same at one point or another, open it up and look at it's pretty pretty hardware.

If the black is too much of a problem, you could just tape pieces of paper or something to it to make it look white. lol


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's Nintendo. I bet there will be a version even better than the deluxe not even half a year later.



This seems to be a popular opinion lately and I really don't get it. Just because there were a ton of DS revisions doesn't mean there will be for the Wii U. In the 6 years of the Wii there weren't any unless you count the "Family Edition" which REMOVED features. Oh and it still took a year and a half for a 3DS revision.


----------



## BlazeTK (Sep 14, 2012)

To be honest, if you're worried about memory space for your Wii U it's been announced that you can just plug up and external. Pretty cheap way for getting more memory and keeping the color you want.


----------



## jebug29 (Sep 14, 2012)

@BlazeTK I like your avatar. XD

See, they didn't even win me over with the plus until they said that every digital download you'd get points towards other downloads, plus it comes with Nintendoland. I don't know, maybe I should just get the deluxe and buy a case replacement for it. I just dislike the black because it's super glossy, and that means it might be a lot more prone to fingerprints than the white version. Like I said, if they're going to offer different colors, offer them both for each version.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 14, 2012)

Justin said:


> This seems to be a popular opinion lately and I really don't get it. Just because there were a ton of DS revisions doesn't mean there will be for the Wii U. In the 6 years of the Wii there weren't any unless you count the "Family Edition" which REMOVED features. Oh and it still took a year and a half for a 3DS revision.



That's exactly the point. They focused on the DS and 3DS.
They knew there wouldn't be a point to make any Wii upgrades due to the development of the Wii U, along with the 3DS.
I really, really, really think they're going to do the same thing to the Wii U that they've done with the DS/3DS.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 14, 2012)

Lets hope the deluxe will be worth it.


----------



## BlazeTK (Sep 14, 2012)

Lets just hope the system is even worth anything. Really I think Nintendo has so much more potential that what they actually bring to the table.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 15, 2012)

Again, I couldn't agree more.

I mentioned to someone earlier that Nintendo focuses their newer consoles(Wii and Wii U) on a gimmick, instead of just having a console where you can play games normally.
What they SHOULD do, is have the option there if you want to use it, but not force it on you, like they're doing.


----------



## froggy (Sep 15, 2012)

that's a good idea


----------



## Justin (Sep 15, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Again, I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I mentioned to someone earlier that Nintendo focuses their newer consoles(Wii and Wii U) on a gimmick, instead of just having a console where you can play games normally.
> What they SHOULD do, is have the option there if you want to use it, but not force it on you, like they're doing.


----------



## BlazeTK (Sep 15, 2012)

Man, too bad this thing came out. Glad the Wii gave me an option. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Justin (Sep 15, 2012)

BlazeTK said:


> Man, too bad this thing came out. Glad the Wii gave me an option. [/sarcasm]



I get what you're trying to say but it really isn't a fair comparison.

1) You linked the Pro version of the Classic Controller which was released far too late in the Wii's life cycle honestly to be compared to the Wii U one.

2) As the name implies, the original Classic Controller was intended to be played with classic games like the ones on the Virtual Console. The original one was _basically a SNES controller_. :| Instead, the Wii U Pro Controller is obviously intended to provide more "hardcore" controls to modern games.

3) Black Ops 2, Mass Effect 3, Assassin's Creed 3 and Rayman Legends are all confirmed to support the use of the Wii U Pro Controller.

Yes, I can't predict the future and tell you for sure if this controller will be well supported. However if you ask me there's plenty of evidence this will be supported far better than the Classic Controller was.


----------



## BlazeTK (Sep 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> I get what you're trying to say but it really isn't a fair comparison.
> 
> 1) You linked the Pro version of the Classic Controller which was released far too late in the Wii's life cycle honestly to be compared to the Wii U one.
> 
> ...



I really doubt that controller will be used as much as people say. It's just a wireless classic pro. Otherwise they would bundle it with the console.


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2012)

Just started looking into this now.
I want a black console, and with pricing in Australia, getting the deluxe console works out being cheaper than buying the normal console with a game.
so I'll be getting the deluxe. don't know when though.
not getting it on launch,

maybe early 2013


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Just started looking into this now.
> I want a black console, and with pricing in Australia, getting the deluxe console works out being cheaper than buying the normal console with a game.
> so I'll be getting the deluxe. don't know when though.
> not getting it on launch,
> ...



I want a white Wii, but I'm not getting a white wii, because I'm saving up for AC 3DS and I might get the deluxe wii.


----------



## Winona (Sep 16, 2012)

I want a black basic console, but since I won't buy the Wii U in the next - let's say... - 2 years or so at all, I assume that there will be several colours to choose from then.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> This seems to be a popular opinion lately and I really don't get it. Just because there were a ton of DS revisions doesn't mean there will be for the Wii U. In the 6 years of the Wii there weren't any unless you count the "Family Edition" which REMOVED features. Oh and it still took a year and a half for a 3DS revision.



There is also a blue Wii that comes with Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games.

I'm still thinking of getting a Premium Pack, but I'll wait until Zelda's released.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

BlazeTK said:


>


This may seem a little off topic but the release of this controller could perhaps mean games like Little Big Planet (hopefully) on Wii? I doubt it but it would be nice...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 16, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> This may seem a little off topic but the release of this controller could perhaps mean games like Little Big Planet (hopefully) on Wii? I doubt it but it would be nice...



I have that controller. It came with Monster Hunter Tri.

Media Molecule is part of Sony, so I doubt there will be any LBP games released on a non-sony console.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> This may seem a little off topic but the release of this controller could perhaps mean games like Little Big Planet (hopefully) on Wii? I doubt it but it would be nice...



What? Thats not Wii U Pro Controller, thats the Classic Controller Pro.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't seen the announcement yet, but why not just buy Nintendoland or whatever separate? I'm pretty sure Gamestop or whatever will have them like they have Wii Sports for $5. People will trade that game in. Get regular, then get Nintendoland down the road. As for the points thing, I'm pretty sure Nintendo won't alienate consumers like that, they've been pretty cool before. 

As for me, I don't mind what I get. As long as I can transfer my Virtual Console purchases over, then I'm a happy camper. There's also wishful thinking that the system would be region free, but the 3DS confirms that it won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 17, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> There's also wishful thinking that the system would be region free, but the 3DS confirms that it won't happen anytime soon.



Yeah, which is stupid. All region locks are stupid.

Are there even going to be any games released alongside the Wii U, or are people going to have to wait? The exception being Nintendoland.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 17, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> There's also wishful thinking that the system would be region free, but the 3DS confirms that it won't happen anytime soon.



Lag post.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 17, 2012)

, I hope its region free. Its so pointless.


----------



## Blueberrie (Sep 18, 2012)

Does it really matter about the color? The only thing that should matter is that, it's releasing on the 30th November. Personally, I think that later on in the year 2013, Nintendo will most probably bring out more colors (as what they did with the Nintendo 3DS) 
I'm not too interested about the color, I'm interested in it's new features and playing the console!


----------



## Julia AC (Sep 19, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Argh, I hope I can get the Deluxe. Money is a problem, I will probably have to wait for a price drop (although I doubt that the Deluxe will still be available by then)


IKR? I want to get it, hopefully I can get it if I have enough MONEY...


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 20, 2012)

Julia AC said:


> IKR? I want to get it, hopefully I can get it if I have enough MONEY...



Science camp is a problem too :-(

I might end up getting the basic, and a hard drive if they make one.


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 21, 2012)

It's funny, I got a white DSi cos my brother got a black, I wanted a black Nintendo Wii (Revolution pictures) cos the black and blue light looked so awesome.  I then wanted a white 3DS cos it was bundled with Mario  (Mario made me buy my 3DS early, last in stock!) AND NOW I'm moaning because I want a white Wii U premium  Guess I'm biting the bullet and buying a black one


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 21, 2012)

JoshuaStitches said:


> It's funny, I got a white DSi cos my brother got a black, I wanted a black Nintendo Wii (Revolution pictures) cos the black and blue light looked so awesome.  I then wanted a white 3DS cos it was bundled with Mario  (Mario made me buy my 3DS early, last in stock!) AND NOW I'm moaning because I want a white Wii U premium  Guess I'm biting the bullet and buying a black one


Me too, I LOVE the white, I was bummed to see that it wasnt a premium color.

I dont see much diff between the two though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 21, 2012)

$50 seems decent for the stuff you're getting.

Assuming the game is $5, the stands at $10 each, and the digital subscription service at $10, you're breaking even at launch (at worst) without counting the extra storage space

I think Nintendo wouldn't upgrade the WiiU system itself, but instead the special controller.  There will be a reduced-battery version later, or a sharper/brighter screen, etc.  I don't think Nintendo is keen to changing their home system hardware _too_ much.  I didn't even know about the Wii's downgrade version, but it shows that Ninty only does one alternate version of their home consoles generally, and it doesn't add much, regardless.

Handhelds are what pop out every year.


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 21, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Me too, I LOVE the white, I was bummed to see that it wasnt a premium color.
> 
> I dont see much diff between the two though.



The money I'd save buying a black one is the difference unfortunately  Not got a lot of money to spend and Nintendo Land is on my list of games to buy, I've not pre ordered just yet (thou I'm going to have to pre order soon) cos I'm holding for a white premium edition


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 21, 2012)

JoshuaStitches said:


> The money I'd save buying a black one is the difference unfortunately  Not got a lot of money to spend and Nintendo Land is on my list of games to buy, I've not pre ordered just yet (thou I'm going to have to pre order soon) cos I'm holding for a white premium edition


Nintendo Land comes with the deluxe kit though


----------



## JoshuaStitches (Sep 21, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Nintendo Land comes with the deluxe kit though



I mean I was going to get a white one but I'd save money buying the black one cos I'd be getting the freebies and the game


----------

